# Euro 2012 Female fans thread



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Here it is!!!
> Post pics/gifs/videos etc... of the hot female fans @ Euro 2012. We have seen some real beauties at this tournament.
> 
> Vote on the poll!
> ...


Actually, if it's merged, the poll will then be in that thread, over riding any existing polls. Could still work.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Actually, if it's merged, the poll will then be in that thread, over riding any existing polls. Could still work.


Yeah but it will be better to have this separate to the euro 2012 thread since were discussing about the fans rather the action.

I'll start:

Irish and Croatian chicks:










(Y)


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've found it funny this year how the guys who are producing the footage are continually focussing on female & child fans in the crowd, they're really trying to push the competition as for the whole family.

As far as who has the hottest fans? They're all of similar standard aren't, let's be honest.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

That Irish chick that one of the users on this site has in his sig was quite hot but overall I agree, it is difficult to differentiate between the fans as overall they appear to be off a similar standard.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whichever country the chick from my sig is from.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Whichever country the chick from my sig is from.


Poland?

I'm guessing due to the red and white. (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Poland it is


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I turned sigs back on to see the chick in your sig Calvin Klein. Glad I did.

I really dig the eastern Euro chick. I also dig the western Euro chick too. So yeah, I'm not sure I can say which country has the hottest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Moar of the blonde Greek fan, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I missed the blonde Greek fan. Yeah post her. We need to find out who the hottest is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The blonde Greek fan tonight who looked like Charlotte Jackson?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My friend asked if the I saw blonde Greek chick TWICE. I said no TWICE. So post her up please.


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

I love how the UEFA directors are constantly seeking out either hot girls or guys in ridiculous costumes. My favourite so far is shy Russian girl.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I turned sigs back on to see the chick in your sig Calvin Klein. Glad I did.
> 
> I really dig the eastern Euro chick. I also dig the western Euro chick too. So yeah, I'm not sure I can say which country has the hottest.


Thanks MrMister


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Found another picture of the Polish (I think) women.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gahd daymmmmmm


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Is that the Greek blonde chick?

The Polish chick in Calvins sig is smoking hot.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad you guys like it  She's mine


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's a female. enaldo


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Glad you guys like it  She's mine


She is probably already taken by some pole built like a brick shithouse.

Good luck though fella(Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> She is probably already taken by some pole built like a brick shithouse.
> 
> Good luck though fella(Y)


This guy?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

You gotta wonder though, was she sat with any hot mates of hers? unk

































Oh.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Voting for Russia solely because of shy Russian girl and her boneriffic smile.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I see the old man has his hands strategically placed to hide his raging boner


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

she's just amazing im not sure ive ever seen anyone hotter than her.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> She is probably already taken by some pole built like a brick shithouse.
> 
> Good luck though fella(Y)





StarzNBarz said:


> This guy?


That guy is just a muscle bound retard. It's fake anyway lol.

Don't mean to brag but I would say I'm pretty built. :side:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny said:


>



I love her!!!!!
The Greek chick in the Gif is also hot!
Greek chicks are awesome!!

(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

haribo said:


> You gotta wonder though, was she sat with any hot mates of hers? unk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..tell me that's her dad or something


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ukraine


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ukraine


HAHA there was some real idiots that night! :lol




*Czech republic:*





































(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll go for russia purely for that shy girl who started the trend of pointing cameras at hot women. 

Czech women are hot too, basically anybody other than the ugly greek girls we've seen at this tournament :suarez2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The Girl in Calvin Klein sig is the best imo.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> I'll go for russia purely for that shy girl who started the trend of pointing cameras at hot women.
> 
> Czech women are hot too, basically anybody other than the ugly greek girls we've seen at this tournament :suarez2


Ugly Greek girls?
The blond Greek chick is one of the hottest at the tournament.

(Y)


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

There has been plenty of talent that's for sure!!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Ugly Greek girls?
> The blond Greek chick is one of the hottest at the tournament.
> 
> (Y)


No she is not, she is below average at best. Every country has at least one hot girl but Greece doesn't. Luckily Germany are going to beat Greece 5 - 0 and we don't have to see these ugly greek girls anymore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


>


Wow. She's so cute.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

SN0WMAN said:


> No she is not, she is below average at best. Every country has at least one hot girl but Greece doesn't. Luckily Germany are going to beat Greece 5 - 0 and we don't have to see these ugly greek girls anymore.


Another Greek hater.

:kanye2


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Another Greek hater.
> 
> :kanye2


(Y)

I'll add more hot Greek chicks:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I'll add more hot Greek chicks:


*.... still waiting ...*


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

CROATIA <3


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Those Greek birds aren't exactly amazing. The one posted by Destiny looks a bit like a ****** and the one of the "hotties" Kane Fan posted looks like a Troll Doll.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

After Ronaldo scored his second goal last night, the camera zoomed in on two decent looking Dutch birds looking quite dejected. Anyone got a picture of them?

Right now I am still loving the Irish chick in the first page of this thread. She is just too cute.

The Croatian bird on the right in the pic posted by ABkiss is hot too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> The Girl in Calvin Klein sig is the best imo.


YESSSSSSSS

The blonde Greek girl is a bit overrated here, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I've found it funny this year how the guys who are producing the footage are continually focussing on female & child fans in the crowd, they're really trying to push the competition as for the whole family.
> 
> As far as who has the hottest fans? They're all of similar standard aren't, let's be honest.*


Have noticed the focusing on Female fans part but haven't taken notice of the focus on the kids.
You could be onto something here! Football has always been labelled as a man's game and lately not just with the euro but with Champions league etc... I have noticed they do focus on Women more.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm all for focusing on female fans  If the matches are boring


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think this thread is supposed to be for HOT girls and not just girls...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Beauty is opinionated anyway, just post whatever you find attractive.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ukraine


He is a Man City fan apparently.

Hottest is I reckon is that dat shy Russian blonde girl. Voted England though. :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still celebrating dat title win, what a trooper


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Terry gettin his creep on...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Calvin Klein said:


> Terry gettin his creep on...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> HAHA there was some real idiots that night! :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to move to the Czech Republic!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

im saying the girl in my sig is sexy to bad shes only a model not a soccer fan haha.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah shy Russian is better than the Polish girl. Shy Russian is the kind of girl you wanna take out on a date, and take home to your parents which trumps slutty Polski.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Shy Russian Girl > All.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> Yeah shy Russian is better than the Polish girl. Shy Russian is the kind of girl you wanna take out on a date, and take home to your parents which trumps slutty Polski.


Funny thing is I heard that the Russian chick is a pornstar!! I don't know if it was a joke or anything but if it's true then I don't think she is someone you would want to take home to meet the parents. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Where did you hear that from?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

He made it up, he's trying to sway the vote Greece's way. :nando :kane


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> *After Ronaldo scored his second goal last night, the camera zoomed in on two decent looking Dutch birds looking quite dejected. Anyone got a picture of them?*
> 
> Right now I am still loving the Irish chick in the first page of this thread. She is just too cute.
> 
> The Croatian bird on the right in the pic posted by ABkiss is hot too.


I was about to say this.


Still Shy Russian girl wins for me.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> *After Ronaldo scored his second goal last night, the camera zoomed in on two decent looking Dutch birds looking quite dejected. Anyone got a picture of them?*
> 
> Right now I am still loving the Irish chick in the first page of this thread. She is just too cute.
> 
> The Croatian bird on the right in the pic posted by ABkiss is hot too.


I was about to say this.


Still Shy Russian girl wins for me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> He made it up, he's trying to sway the vote Greece's way. :nando :kane


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> ^Where did you hear that from?


Euro 2012 thread!

(Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Euro 2012 thread!
> 
> (Y)


Are you sure?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Are you sure?


that's what I read in that thread.
Whether it's true or not, I don't know.
I'll try googling a bit and see what I can find!

(Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Haribo found the girl of the tournament, and she's Spanish.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:torres


----------



## paaal (Jun 20, 2012)

all the Czech Croat , Spanish girls are *Polish* in fact.

sportowefakty.pl/euro-2012/zdjecia/galeria/1024/kibice-chrwacja-hiszpania/1-32973#photo-start


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

tv has taught me that nothing but total babes attend the Euro games.

Cause every girl they have shown on tv over the past 2 weeks has been at least an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^That's why I love Football 

Among other things of course lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

haribo said:


> :torres


:noize

Holy shit, the girl in white is hot. She looks like Pato a bit ep


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Abk92 said:


> :noize
> 
> Holy shit, the girl in white is hot. She looks like Pato a bit ep


So, you think that Pato is hot ? :torres


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

haribo said:


> :torres


Wow she's cute! (Girl with white top) (Y)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> So, you think that Pato is hot ? :torres


What are you insinuating? You misconstrued my post. What has me saying she's hot got to do with me thinking Pato's hot?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

haribo said:


>


:datass

Damn! They're fine...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Dem Sexy Croat girls.

Then again fuck me these Greek babes are hot. Seen as least three Greek hotties during the Germany Greece game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whowwww


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Abk92 said:


> What are you insinuating? You misconstrued my post. What has me saying she's hot got to do with me thinking Pato's hot?


*You said she was hot and then said she looked like Pato. Hence in insinuates you think Pato is hot.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's one from the game tonight:
























:side:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You said she was hot and then said she looked like Pato. Hence in insinuates you think Pato is hot.*


I didn't say she looked completely like him. I said *A BIT.*

It's just like saying Yaya Toure looks a bit like Kolo Toure. I don't know if you understand what I'm passing across.

In insinuation, something along the lines of she's related to Pato in one way or the other. That was my sentiment at the time of posting.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Natalie Siwec. You're Welcome.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/e...als-article-1.1100168?localLinksEnabled=false

That witch!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seeret said:


> Natalie Siwec. You're Welcome.


Yea wonder where you got that from


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Abk92 said:


> I didn't say she looked completely like him. I said *A BIT.*
> 
> It's just like saying Yaya Toure looks a bit like Kolo Toure. I don't know if you understand what I'm passing across.
> 
> In insinuation, something along the lines of she's related to Pato in one way or the other. That was my sentiment at the time of posting.



Lol take it easy bro, I was just joking.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

haribo said:


> Here's one from the game tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ass





Abk92 said:


> I didn't say she looked completely like him. I said *A BIT.*
> 
> It's just like saying Yaya Toure looks a bit like Kolo Toure. I don't know if you understand what I'm passing across.
> 
> In insinuation, something along the lines of she's related to Pato in one way or the other. That was my sentiment at the time of posting.



Don't worry man, we won't judge you because you're gay for Pato.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pity Paraguay aren't in Euro 2012, they'd win  Looking at the teams that qualified they all have decent rep for having hot women, well except England.


----------



## Seeret (May 1, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


> Yea wonder where you got that from


...Your sig. I was just confirming her name for people that didn't know. Sighing Irish girl wins for me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> Lol take it easy bro, I was just joking.


LOL :kobe3



5th-Horseman said:


> :ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yodawg


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Seeret said:


> ...Your sig. I was just confirming her name for people that didn't know. Sighing Irish girl wins for me.


Yea her name was mentioned earlier haha.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Pity Paraguay aren't in Euro 2012, they'd win  Looking at the teams that qualified they all have decent rep for having hot women, well except England.


There was a very sexy Chilean chick that was shown at least three times at the last world cup. One time she was sitting with an equally hot Spanish Chick when Spain played Chile which was a bonus.

Ahhh good times.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

there was this chick at the last world cup that said she would go nude or something if her country won it!
I think she was from Paraguay.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> there was this chick at the last world cup that said she would go nude or something if her country won it!
> I think she was from Paraguay.
> 
> (Y)


Yea the chick who placed the cell phone between her breasts I think...dayyym


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Larissa Riquelme : http://www.facebook.com/larissariquelmeoficiall


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> there was this chick at the last world cup that said *she would go nude* or something if her country won it!
> I think she was from Paraguay.
> 
> (Y)


she did anyway


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> Larissa Riquelme : http://www.facebook.com/larissariquelmeoficiall


That Facebook page is fake.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Daaamn she HOT! :kagawa


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ABKiss said:


> Larissa Riquelme : http://www.facebook.com/larissariquelmeoficiall


She's give the girl in my sig a run for her money :side:


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Abk92 said:


> That Facebook page is fake.


Yes, but there are a lot of photos so who gives a fuck. :terry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:shaq :faint:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If only she spoke English...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread must not die!!!!

*Italy*










*Portugal*










(Y)


----------

